# pocket watch fobs?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

I bought these a couple of days ago and this seems to be the best area to post about them.

i bought these because they looked old and interesting and i showed them to an old jeweler friend and he says they are salesman samples from the 1920`s. apparently they are the medals/medallions that are silver soldered to fobs for pocket watches. there are 70 of them covering just about any sport you can think of plus a couple of other subjects like life saving etc, they all measure 10mm to 15mm with a couple around 5mm and are made of silver, one i think shows its age by the style of motor cycle with the swept back handle bars. they are fixed to the folder by silver pins pushed through the material and bent over.

anyway heres some pics, an interesting little lot IMO.




































































































i guess the question now is; what do i do with them?


----------



## omegaman100 (Aug 20, 2015)

id frame them if I had them and just enjoy them


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Fantastic collection Bruce. I am not quite sure how they would attach to a watch fob, because doesn't a watch fob attach by a link to the secondary part of the "Albert" chain - such as a seal or a compass or other such item. I do love the collection though, and what a great range of subjects. I don't ever wear a pocket watch, nor do I really collect them, so I may be a bit "thick" on this subject. But I do love that array that you present of fob decorations.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice collection, those handle bars and forks look like a 1920;s harley davidson


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

omegaman100 said:


> id frame them if I had them and just enjoy them


i was thinking that might be a good idea unless anyone has a load of blank silver fobs for sale :biggrin:



> Fantastic collection Bruce. I am not quite sure how they would attach to a watch fob, because doesn't a watch fob attach by a link to the secondary part of the "Albert" chain - such as a seal or a compass or other such item. I do love the collection though, and what a great range of subjects. I don't ever wear a pocket watch, nor do I really collect them, so I may be a bit "thick" on this subject. But I do love that array that you present of fob decorations.


they would be soldered onto the face of the fob Honour :yes:



vinn said:


> nice collection, those handle bars and forks look like a 1920;s harley davidson


pretty much what i was thinking


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> nice collection, those handle bars and forks look like a 1920;s harley davidson


 "the time has come - the walrus said---------"


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Those are superb!

I have come across dozens of those over the years but some of those (shooting and poker especially) look extremely cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2015)

kevkojak said:


> Those are superb!
> 
> I have come across dozens of those over the years but some of those (shooting and poker especially) look extremely cool.


my kids have thier eyes on the rugby and hockey ones


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

omegaman100 said:


> id frame them if I had them and just enjoy them


I agree....excellent collection....worthy of a good frame....all age groups will find something to talk about looking at these.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks dear Bruce. I was being "thick" after all, and I still love those fob emblems you have.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

> Thanks dear Bruce. I was being "thick" after all, and I still love those fob emblems you have.


you are certainly not thick Honour :biggrin:


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice collection, I love stuff like that.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Three look like Dance ones Bruce, two along from Ace of Clubs could be a couple in Shadow Hold - - would be Old Tyme if dating from the 1920's, near to 9 of Diamonds looks like a Ballroom couple in standard hold, and to the R of the 5 of Diamonds looks like a very early social or Sequence Dance couple, possibly a couple in Jive hold, although not so much in the 20's as the 30's :yes:

Great find anyways, things like this were also fixed to bases of small cups for winners of local competitions, we had a bag or two of cups and statues for dancing that eventually got lost in various house moves over the years.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2015)

mel said:


> Three look like Dance ones Bruce, two along from Ace of Clubs could be a couple in Shadow Hold - - would be Old Tyme if dating from the 1920's, near to 9 of Diamonds looks like a Ballroom couple in standard hold, and to the R of the 5 of Diamonds looks like a very early social or Sequence Dance couple, possibly a couple in Jive hold, although not so much in the 20's as the 30's :yes:
> 
> Great find anyways, things like this were also fixed to bases of small cups for winners of local competitions, we had a bag or two of cups and statues for dancing that eventually got lost in various house moves over the years.


good info, i was only going on the motor bike for a clue about the age, but that helps quite a bit :thumbsup:


----------

